# WHAT SHOULD I FEED MY MALTESE?



## CHRISTINAM28 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi I am getting a maltese puppy in nov and I was wondering what is the best food to feed her???


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (CHRISTINAM28 @ Sep 22 2008, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639071


> Hi I am getting a maltese puppy in nov and I was wondering what is the best food to feed her???[/B]


Wellness would be a good start. Try to stay away from ones that use any by products, corn meal, soy, and some even think wheat. Its a personal preference, so take your time deciding and stick with the one for awhile. Don't hop around from different brands, because you get runny poops.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

There are so many posts/threads right here on SM where you can find out a lot of information regarding your question what too feed your new Puppy. 

Please let us know when you get your new Puppy and perhaps you can send us some pictures. In the meantime, Good Luck upon the impending arrival. Just curious....are you getting a little boy or a little girl? 

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Sep 22 2008, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639076


> There are so many posts/threads right here on SM where you can find out a lot of information regarding your question what too feed your new Puppy.[/B]


This is true - foods that work for some don't work for all. Just do a search of the archives, there are some great threads including some that grade the various foods based on their ingredients. Also ask your breeder what foods they are using, because you'll want to use that at first when weaning to a new food.

Good luck!! 

PS - :Welcome 4:


----------



## CHRISTINAM28 (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Sep 22 2008, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639076


> There are so many posts/threads right here on SM where you can find out a lot of information regarding your question what too feed your new Puppy.
> 
> Please let us know when you get your new Puppy and perhaps you can send us some pictures. In the meantime, Good Luck upon the impending arrival. Just curious....are you getting a little boy or a little girl?
> 
> Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom[/B]



I am getting a lil girl her name is kami. Thanks for the info I was reading all the other posts on food and just was getting really confused and just wanted to see if I could just pinpoint one food that I should try. The breeder says she uses nutro and homemade food.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's a good start: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=6882

and here: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/

Please don't use all caps--it's considered "shouting". Good luck!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Sep 22 2008, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639088


> Here's a good start: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=6882
> 
> and here: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/
> 
> Please don't use all caps--it's considered "shouting". Good luck![/B]


Where did she use all caps? I can't see any in her posts. Sorry, just seems petty, and I think her handle name is fine.

Edit: I did notice she used all caps on her post statment, but I am glad she did, it shows she is worried, and needs answers. I may have not answered, because we all get tired of new people coming on here asking the same question. I remember being new, and appreciated everyone helping me, even with the redundant questions


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (CHRISTINAM28 @ Sep 22 2008, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639087


> QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Sep 22 2008, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639076





> There are so many posts/threads right here on SM where you can find out a lot of information regarding your question what too feed your new Puppy.
> 
> Please let us know when you get your new Puppy and perhaps you can send us some pictures. In the meantime, Good Luck upon the impending arrival. Just curious....are you getting a little boy or a little girl?
> 
> Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom[/B]



I am getting a lil girl her name is kami. Thanks for the info I was reading all the other posts on food and just was getting really confused and just wanted to see if I could just pinpoint one food that I should try. The breeder says she uses nutro and homemade food.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would not feed Nutro right now. It is on the verge of being recalled:

http://www.securepet.biz/wordpress/2008/08...e-mars-petcare/

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/petF...Max&pet=Dog

You can do a Google search for "Nutro" and "sick dogs" and come up with a ton of hits.

You might want to share this information with your breeder.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 22 2008, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639098


> QUOTE (camfan @ Sep 22 2008, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639088





> Here's a good start: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=6882
> 
> and here: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/
> 
> Please don't use all caps--it's considered "shouting". Good luck![/B]


Where did she use all caps? I can't see any in her posts. Sorry, just seems petty, and I think her handle name is fine.

Edit: I did notice she used all caps on her post statment, but I am glad she did, it shows she is worried, and needs answers. I may have not answered, because we all get tired of new people coming on here asking the same question. I remember being new, and appreciated everyone helping me, even with the redundant questions
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe what's petty to you isn't petty to me.

And I provided some helpful links and wished her good luck.


----------



## CHRISTINAM28 (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Sep 22 2008, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639118


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 22 2008, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639098





> QUOTE (camfan @ Sep 22 2008, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639088





> Here's a good start: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=6882
> 
> and here: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/
> 
> Please don't use all caps--it's considered "shouting". Good luck![/B]


Where did she use all caps? I can't see any in her posts. Sorry, just seems petty, and I think her handle name is fine.

Edit: I did notice she used all caps on her post statment, but I am glad she did, it shows she is worried, and needs answers. I may have not answered, because we all get tired of new people coming on here asking the same question. I remember being new, and appreciated everyone helping me, even with the redundant questions
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe what's petty to you isn't petty to me.

And I provided some helpful links and wished her good luck.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks everybody for all the replies and helpful info, I will be reading the posts from the different forums and doing research too. Sorry didnt mean to use all caps. Thanks again


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 22 2008, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639105


> QUOTE (CHRISTINAM28 @ Sep 22 2008, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639087





> QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Sep 22 2008, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639076





> There are so many posts/threads right here on SM where you can find out a lot of information regarding your question what too feed your new Puppy.
> 
> Please let us know when you get your new Puppy and perhaps you can send us some pictures. In the meantime, Good Luck upon the impending arrival. Just curious....are you getting a little boy or a little girl?
> 
> Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom[/B]



I am getting a lil girl her name is kami. Thanks for the info I was reading all the other posts on food and just was getting really confused and just wanted to see if I could just pinpoint one food that I should try. The breeder says she uses nutro and homemade food.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would not feed Nutro right now. It is on the verge of being recalled:

http://www.securepet.biz/wordpress/2008/08...e-mars-petcare/

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/petF...Max&pet=Dog

You can do a Google search for "Nutro" and "sick dogs" and come up with a ton of hits.

You might want to share this information with your breeder.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the Nutro warning. I don't use it, but I do know of others. Thanks.........


----------

